# New little girl



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Took Cooper to Ok today and traded him for Gypsy a little Nigerien ??? Not sure if she full or mixed. Shes got wattles and a cute little belt going around her. Im guessing the easiest way to name her color is black and white Swiss mark doe i think lol. :clap: she is a cutie 
Her the pics on my FB page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Joy-Bell- ... 3876610131


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute, Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute...... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! She's cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

could you please post it in here ,, cant get facebook on public library.. they have it and myspace blocked ..I hate that..


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry I download all my pics to my Facebook page most of the time and forget there are some people that don't have a account. here is some pics of her. And i swear her head does not look like that in person. Kindof looks likes its to big for her lol.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha, the head looks endearing in the pictures   
So pretty! I like her name too.
Congrats!    :stars:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

she is so precious,, beautiful markings... love new additions


----------

